# Topaz window brake light



## westferrychip (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry I have another question about my newly aquired Topaz.
There is a brake light assembly fitted to the rear window. Is this an auto sleeper fit or has it been fitted by a previous owner?
Most importantly how the hell do you change the bulb or bulbs!! I have pushed pulled twisted and sworn at it but I can't see how it comes apart.
There are two screws I can see inside the assembly with nuts on that would, I think, release it from the window, but I would need to get to the top of these screws so that I could re tighten the nuts when finished, and it looks like I would need to disassemble the inner rear door to get to these screw tops!!
Can anybody advise please.
Many Thanks Westferrychip


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Rear Light Fitting*

Hello,

I have been informed with good authority that a 1994
Topaz never had a light assembly fitted to the rear window
during conversion at Auto-Sleepers.

It therefore must be a customer retro fit.

Sorry this does not really help you solve your problem
but at least you have some clarification.

Regards

Simon Vaughan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Simon

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

And thanks for the 'official' reply :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome indeed Simon.  

About time one of the best of British motorhome manufacturers had an official presence on the site.  

_(Biased??? Who . . . me?)_ :wink: :wink:


----------

